# hey new from australia



## jzs147 (Dec 23, 2011)

hey everyone


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jzs147* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi, welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 24, 2011)

hey guys cheers guys


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks mate


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site, mate.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------

